# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Estatua levitando

## hermonbra

Hola a todos los magos e ilucionistas de magiapotagia.
Soy hermonbra tengo 40 años, siempre que a gustado el trabajo que ustedes hacen, cada vz que veo uno de sus actos quedo impresionado.
En algunas oportunidades he realizado algunos trucos con cartas, monedas, cuerdas entre otros pero no me he dedicado por completo a este arte solo lo he practicado animando alguna de las fiestas de mis hijos como tambien de vez en cuando realizo algo de malabares.
Escribo a este foro tratando de conseguir ayuda, el asunto es que quiero armarme el mecanismo para hacer una estatua levitando, yo se como es la estructura metalica que se utiliza, la base de contrapeso, el punto de apoyo y la plataforma de descanso como yo le llamo, tambien le hago un poco a la soldadura y puedo fabricar el mecanismo solo que hay una parte q no entiendo.
De las diferentes variantes q he visto quiero hacer uno en el que la estatua se puede mover lo que m hace pensar que no sta en un asiento fijo.
Este es el enlace: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jsP-qhhe4Fg 
La persona que esta ejecutando la accion esta verticalmente pero tambien puede cambiar a una posicion casi lateral y puede mover las piernas.
Me gustaria que alguien me ayude diciendom que utiliza para ponerme manos a la obra en la fabricacion de mi estatua levitando, dandoles muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## sujetom

No se desvelan secretos en el foto abierto

----------


## hermonbra

Muchas gracias por contestar sujetom.
Entiendo, como podriamos hacer?

----------


## bydariogamer

Si te interesa el tema de la levitación comienza con algo sencillo tipo bola zombie. De todos modos si tecleas levitación en el buscador del foro hay hilos a montón.

----------

